# need advice how to remove steering wheel on 89 pulsar



## 4wheeler420 (Aug 22, 2017)

Can't seem to find appropriate fasteners to release horn cover and allow removal of steering wheel so I can change signal switch. Have loosened, but something is still holding it in place. I've tried to find schematics online, but not having any luck. Any help available?


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

There used to be a metal tang with a phillips screw in it on the bottom (center, as I recall). Hard to access, and NOT needed when re-installing (making next time removal easier).


----------

